# Haybox Cooking Method



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I figured that some folks would find this interesting and potentially useful.

https://beprepared.com/blog/22433/haybox-revisiting-vintage-cooking-method/?oc=INEM11428853&sc=EMAIL&bxid=51f010d6b91a7c788966ae07&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=emer1207&utm_term=Master%20-%20Daily


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Link does not work.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

So, you heat it up, and then remove it from your heat source, but the hay(or any insulation) keeps it regulated high enough to cook the food completely over the next few hours?
I assume there are only certain recipes for which this would work, right?


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

This cooking method was popular in England during wwII because of shortages of cooking fuel. Seem to have worked well with most one pot meals.


----------



## evandaprepper (Mar 1, 2017)

Yeah the link doesn't work for me either. I do have to admit that I've never heard of the haybox before so I'll definitely be looking more into it. Seems like a really convenient way to cook food without wasting resources.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sorry about the link. Maybe this one will work?



> With this introduction, may I humbly suggest the haybox. Simple, easy-to-use, hayboxes have actually been around in one form or another for ages-at least over a century. Original hayboxes were, as the name suggests, boxes full of hay. You cook with it in a way that does not involve using the hay for fuel.
> 
> Here's how it works: If you're making a stew or a small roast, put everything on in a conventional pot and heat it over your range to boiling. Once it has reached a boil, cover and place in your haybox. This was originally a crate or some other container that had been stuffed with hay for insulation. More hay was then placed over the lid of the pot. The insulation keeps the temperature up so the food continues to cook even in the absence of an outside heat source.


https://beprepared.com/blog/haybox/


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

You're latest link works. What a neat SHTF prep idea! My wife will sometimes cook something partially, then wrap it in a towel to finish, -and I never understood what she was doing. I bet it can be done with dry leaves too.


----------

